# Wake up your 5.4



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Put a Hypertech Max Energy programmer on my 04 F350 today. Big difference in power. Right now I have it set for 87octane (just filled up when it was delivered) Going to try 93 octane but am very happy with the performance increase so far. Can't wait to see how it helps pushing snow. Cost 359.99.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

hate to tell you but you need to try out a sct x-cal2....i had the hypertech...the x-cal will add 50% more power for same price..


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Dissociative- How many HP gain did you get?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well, i didn't dyno mine, prolly 50 but if you research around you will see what i am talking about..

the sct is the best one for fords...most power...best results...it's a custom tune, not a generic fit all tune..

hyper isn;t bad, just not as good as it can get...thats all


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

How do these work? I have seen the Edge systems for F-150's that have the dash pod but I have yet to see a dash mounted programmer for the 5.4 in a F-250.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

sct reflashes the comp via the obd2 port...


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

so there is no dash control, like level one, level two or anything like that?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Danscapes- The Edge Evolution only works on the F150 5.4. They have not created a programmer for the 250-350 Gas. Hypertech says gains up to 35 hp. It feels like it went up 25 anyway. Look into the tuner Dissociative mentioned, I wasn't aware I could get something better, but give it a look.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

So which would be best for a 05 350 5.4?


----------



## F-350PSD (Sep 23, 2008)

too bad you guys dont have diesels... i got a custom tune for my with 25 hp. 50 hp. 100 hp. and stock settings all on a switch. not to mention the high idle and no start settings. and thats nothing with new injectors you can get 180 hp. tunes.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

F-350PSD;689431 said:


> too bad you guys dont have diesels...


Yeah, too bad. Too bad I like it when my truck starts in the morning. LOL!!! Too bad my fuel doesn't gel when it gets cold. LOL!! Too bad.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Sweetpete;689789 said:


> Yeah, too bad. Too bad I like it when my truck starts in the morning. LOL!!! Too bad my fuel doesn't gel when it gets cold. LOL!! Too bad.


??? Too bad that's pretty much a thing of the past and I couldn't dream of plowing with a gas truck. Too bad. But to each his own

I am glad to hear there's a tune out there that's working well for the 5.4, I know they have always felt just under the edge power wise, I am sure that little boost really puts it at a nice workable level of power.


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

Been running the SCT for 3 years now on 03 f250 5.4. I can't tell you how much it has made a difference. Most of the HP gains you feel are from shift pressures meaning that when it hits a little harder you think you have more power.Yes you get maybe 20-30 hp more at certain rpm but the gas mileage and trans Benefit are the big savings. I pull a 10000 trailer around in the summer and without the SCT if feels like its 20000. My Xcal 2 lets me adjust spark advance and shift pressure among other things.. best investment any SD owner can make.. IMO


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

How much improvement on gas mileage?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Does any one have a web site for the sct?


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Ford 6.9--I was only busting your chops. I like the diesels too. I'm not sure about the 6.4, but I am excited about the new Scorpion. We'll see. If only I could get the Cummins in a Superduty straight from the factory. Oh well....


----------



## nocigarette (Dec 25, 2008)

Brian Young;690818 said:


> Does any one have a web site for the sct?


I would like to find a way to buy one also...


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Sweetpete;690965 said:


> Hey Ford 6.9--I was only busting your chops. I like the diesels too. I'm not sure about the 6.4, but I am excited about the new Scorpion. We'll see. If only I could get the Cummins in a Superduty straight from the factory. Oh well....


I know, It's all in good fun. Merry Christmas

I held off on buying a new truck due to the 6.4 and such mixed reviews. From gas millage to engine issues I just didn't want to spend the money and run into issues. I am just excited for something new to hit the market, I am going to be buying another truck next year and frankly don't like my options.


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

www.sctflash.com


----------



## JaysLawns (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey sonicblue, so after you bought the xcal 2 did you have to send it into sct or did you just take it to a local dealer and have it custom tuned and then did you dyno it? Thanks

Jay


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

Jay, I just bought it from a local dealer and he set me up with a common tune. It was tweaked from there but my truck wouldn't fit on his dyno..Its been set a couple of different times and now I'm happy with it. You have user adjustable parameters that you can adjust.. like Idle rpm.. in gear rpm, timing, tire size, (speedo adjust) shift pressures.. All of these adjustments have limits so you don't screw things up... all in all I'm very happy with it. I do get about 1.5-2 mpg more... I know its not a lot but its better than nothing.
I used to get 16-17 mpg on the hiway.. now i can pull off almost 19 on long trips not towing. Not bad for a 7200lb truck.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I just got off the phone with a dealer and he was as honest as could be. He said I might get anywhere from 10-15 more hp and maybe a couple of mpg. He said it will definetely help with shift points but all in all he said not to look for huge power gains. I asked him point blank is it worth it and he said not really if your looking to gain hp or fuel mileage. Still debating, at $425.00!!!


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Sonicblue, OK you sure have my attention! I went to the site and read what they said. But honestly I'm confused by all they offer. I have an '06 F250, that is in perfect condition, with about 17,000 miles on her. I do not want to do anything that would screw that up! Do have the economizer (gas saving unit)? -Or the HP increaser unit? I', not really interested in increasing my HP, as it has plenty for my needs, -I only plow my property and do not tow. I would like to increase gas mileage, but not loose any HP. Do your unit do this? Sorry for the questions, but I want to be of just what I maybe purchasing, -by the way where is this 'port' you plug the unit into? Would the wireless unit they now offer be a good gas saver unit? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

After debating for a few hours I decided to invest in the unit. The dealer programmed my tuner to one he had already made up. He bumped the trans. shift points up 20% and a little with advancing the spark. So far on the way home I could tell the shift points were a little different, but I didnt notice that much difference between the "tow haul mode" and the new program, the throttle response was a lot better but it did nothing but ping all the way home. I need to call him tomorrow to see what he suggests. All in all, not worth it imo. I'm actually taking it back! I dont know if I'm jumping the gun but for $445.00 (with tax) it should do more.


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

Brian, I'm sorry that it didn't turn out to be what you were looking for.. Almost every dealer can custom create a custom tune to suit each driver.. I know mine does. My guy uses a sample tune and then tweaks from there. If yours is pinging then he has leaned out the fuel too much and or put way too much timing into it. My buddy also has one on his 02 f150 4.6L He has got the biggest gains in MPG and power that I've seen yet.He can squeeze off 25 mpg highway with his truck and its not a lazy turd now.
The HP gains are not really what will be noticed but if they change your lock up points and keep the RPM in the optimum range then you will defiantly benift from the increase in torque. these engines make all there power in the lower RPM range.Thats how mine works and I really enjoy it.. I drag around a 10,000lb trailer all summer long and I will tell you that it has made a big difference in towing ability and shift performance. just the fact that it can save a tranny from slipping is worth the money.. Price a rebuild lately??


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

F250 Boss v;694018 said:


> Sonicblue, OK you sure have my attention! I went to the site and read what they said. But honestly I'm confused by all they offer. I have an '06 F250, that is in perfect condition, with about 17,000 miles on her. I do not want to do anything that would screw that up! Do have the economizer (gas saving unit)? -Or the HP increaser unit? I', not really interested in increasing my HP, as it has plenty for my needs, -I only plow my property and do not tow. I would like to increase gas mileage, but not loose any HP. Do your unit do this? Sorry for the questions, but I want to be of just what I maybe purchasing, -by the way where is this 'port' you plug the unit into? Would the wireless unit they now offer be a good gas saver unit? Thanks for your time.


Your dealer can give you three separate tunes .. it only takes a few minutes to switch from one to the other. The port is above the gas pedal just under the dash. Its about 2"wide and 5/8" thick, its called an OBD port.
The gas saver unit will only get you a little bit of increase but like I stated in the post above... there are other benefits that go along with it..As long as you can find a reputable dealer in your area he will be able to give you exactly what you want.. Experience with these units makes for a better tune. Throttle response and torque converter lockup are the best gas saving things to notice firstly. if the engine doesn't have to rev then you save gas.. but when you want the grunt then its there. I have used and abused my truck since the day I picked it up from the lot new,and now it has 160000 kms (100000 miles) and not once has the tuner give me one second of grief.. and I'm still on my original trans. I just changed the plugs and coils this fall for the first time and thats about the only time I had the hood open for more than an oil change. Like I said.. if you find someone that has experience with these tuners it will be the best investment that you could make for your truck.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Sonicblue, I may have jumped the gun a bit. I went out and put it all back to stock and drove it around the block a few times then put it back to the "plow truck" setting the dealer made, there is a noticable difference in throttle response and again the shifting points were noticable as before. It didn't ping at all this morning, but I'm still going to call him and see if he can tweak it a bit. Pulling our trailer around during the summer will be a good test, as you do, we pull a 8.5x16 enclosed trailer loaded with mowers and equipment around all day and a truck loaded with a dumpbed insert and tons of grass clippings. My wife was less than impressed at the price,lol but she doesn't really understand. All she saw was her new stove in a tiny little clear package.


----------

